# Anyone used superfact and gonal f injections??



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi i have been to  my clinic and they have said on my next cycle whch will be april 25th they will give me superfact and gonal f injections, had a quick look at a few posts and havent yet found anyone using superfact.


----------



## Frinn (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Kelz,

I used suprefract and puregon, which is pretty similar to gonal F I believe. I was told that the suprefract prevents you ovulating spontaneously... the puregon or gonal F stimulates your ovaries to make more follicles grow. So basically one makes them grow and the other holds of ovulation until they're absoultely ready! You then get a shot of pregnyl something like 36 hours before the IUI takes place and that matures the eggs and makes you ovulate.

Hope that makes sense? Good luck!!!!

Frinn xxx


----------

